# houston area gto owners gtg



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

my name is justin 


I just bought a gto a few weeks ago....I sold my fully built lightning for the goat.....I organize the get to gethers for the texas lightning section...I am having a gtg at my shop in houston texas and was hopping that I could get some fellow gto people to join me and the lightnings...last gtg I had, 30 lightning showed up so Im hoping maybe to get as many gto as lightnings....

im located at 14620 hemstaed rd suite F
77040 houston tx

the date I am hoping for is ganna be april 17,2010 so please let me know...


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey hows it going,,,congrats on the new ride,,have u heard of ls1gto.com,,theres a nice "houston sightings" thread there where u can mention what u said here there..im sure youd get some attention there..what color GTO did u go with..stock??


----------



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I posted it over there too........its a 05 torrid red all stock for now.....I noticed most of the texas sections are dead...


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Gulf Coast GTOs :: Home Check these guys out for meetings and runs. There's someting going on Saturday at 59 Diner off I-10 and Fry Rd. I've got a Midnight Blue 05, is yours despoilered, thought I saw you yesterday.


----------



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I still have the spoiler on...i live off of 290 and beltway8


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

Also friday evenings at grandparkway and I10 (Swampy's)


----------



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

more info please


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hope to see some nice goats at the 59 Diner Saturday, I-10 feeder just past Fry Rd past the Home Depot. Supposed to be a muscle car show 4:30 - 7:30.


----------



## xbmx89 (Oct 2, 2008)

We had a great turn out at West Houston Muscle Weekly Blast to the Past Weekly Meet at the 59 Diner. We had 75+ amazing cars! Here are pics! 
WHM's First Blast to the Past Street Meet! 75+ Cars!!


----------



## MEANGREEN71 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a 71.... but love hangin with people who respect cars.. i used to do all the houston car meets back in the day...till they went to **** with ricers causin accidents and fights lol...if theres still good stuff goin on in and around houston lemme know im always down when im not workin!:cheers


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

any plans on doing any more g2g's in the future in Houston?


----------



## Littleguy (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be up for one.


----------



## Roeville (Mar 1, 2012)

I know this thread has been dead, but I figured why not bring it back to life. I have a silver M6 GTO, good friends with an 05 M6 Midnight Blue, met another guy with another 05 midnight blue who knows a few other goats and just the other day I met an 04 "Judge" edition at Kroger.

I try to go to the Kemah car meet at home depot, though I don't make it every week, just try to make an appearance every once in a while. Last time we were all supposed to go and had we all made it would have wound up being seven of us total.

With that said, I'm always up for meeting Houston goat owners and think the more the merrier when it comes to rolling into these shows. I always thought it'd be neat to get a bunch of us meet somewhere off-site then all ride over to the show together.

So if there is anyone in the Houston area, feel free to hit me up. :seeya:


----------



## TeamLS1 (Apr 20, 2010)

there are two cruises this weekend, one with hpd and the other with lsxnation

OFFICIAL North Side Fun Run with Houston Performance Driving JUNE 24, 2012 OUTLINE

CRUISE TIME: 2 P.M. DEPARTURE

AFTERNOON BITE TO EAT: 4 P.M. @ RUDY'S BBQ - 20806 Interstate 45, Spring, TX

DEPARTURE LOCATION: TEXAS ROADHOUSE - 23750 Highway 59 N, Kingwood

LEG 1 : HEAD NORTH ON 59 APPROX. 20 MILES TO 2025 (CLEVELAND)

LEG 2: HEAD N/NW ON 2025 APPROX. 18 MILES TO 156 (COLDSPRING)

LEG 3: HEAD N/NW ON 156 APPROX. 16 MILES TO 190 (POINT BLANK)

LEG 4: HEAD NE ON 190 APPROX. 10 MILES TO 356 (ONALASKA)

LEG 5: HEAD W/NW ON 356 APPROX. 22 MILES TO 19 (TRINITY)

LEG 6: HEAD S/SW ON 19 APPROX. 10 MILES TO 405

*SHORT STOP ON A BRIDGE JUST BEFORE WE GET TO 405 FOR A BADASS PHOTO OP ON A MEMORIAL BRIDGE*

LEG 7: HEAD S ON 405 APPROX. 9 MILES TO 190

LEG 8: HEAD W ON 190 APPROX. 4 MILES TO 2296

LEG 9: HEAD S ON 2296 APPROX. 8 MILES TO 75

LEG 10: HEAD S ON 75 APPROX. 6 MILES TO 1375 (NEW WAVERLY)

LEG 11: HEAD W ON 1375 APPROX. 1 MILE TO CATCH 45

LEG 12: HEAD S ON 45 APPROX. 30 MILES LAND AT 20806 Interstate 45, Spring, TX


_______



via ls1gto

Ok so the G8 guys and LSXnation guys are haveing a cruise to galveston leaving from Beltway 8 and 288 at 12pm on 6-23-2012 then heading to Twin Peaks around 4pm then over to the Kemah meet, if anyone want to meet up the more the merrier.

It's time to make a cruise to Galveston on Saturday June 23rd. We will be meeting at Bass Pro Shop(SH 288 & Beltway 8) at noon and taking off around 12:30-12:45. First stop will be at Buc-ee's in Lake Jackson for gas and a small break. Next we will head through Surfside to Galveston and stop on the Sea Wall for pics, bs'n, and a break. Now it's on to our final stop at Twin Peaks in Webster for some grub. There is a toll bridge along the route so be sure to bring $2. I will collect everyone's money at Bass Pro Shop so we only have to stop once at the toll booth. The cruise should be a good time and I hope everyone can come out.


----------

